# Depopulation tools.



## Ohiogoldfever (Apr 16, 2022)

I have broken several pair of small flush cutters recently. I try not to cut anything unreasonable with them, though in all honesty I usually buy junk ones anyhow. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for any they have had good luck with?


----------



## Shark (Apr 16, 2022)

Never had much luck with smaller ones. Harbor Freight has a lifetime warranty so buy several and return as needed. Never had problems with the returns. Better yet try a place that deals in wire fencing. They make a heavy duty version of end snips in a flush cut variety that are great but can be a bit pricey. They were made for cutting heavier gauge wires for building rabbit or chicken cages. They will last along time.


----------



## popslab (Apr 17, 2022)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> I have broken several pair of small flush cutters recently. I try not to cut anything unreasonable with them, though in all honesty I usually buy junk ones anyhow.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for any they have had good luck with?


What is a flush cutter? I been using air chisel to depopulate is a flush cutter something different?


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Apr 17, 2022)

popplaysgold said:


> What is a flush cutter? I been using air chisel to depopulate is a flush cutter something different?


I use a air hammer for some things but I hate sorting parts. I prefer to just pick off what I want and toss it in its place as I do.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 17, 2022)

Have you seen how the larger operations depopulate?
A large drum with screened portions that rotates inside an oven fitted with a shoot for components to fall down.
This seems to remove most of it.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 17, 2022)

Yeah, I can't imagine how wonderful the exhaust from that smells.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 17, 2022)

snoman701 said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine how wonderful the exhaust from that smells.


No worse than a furnace melting scrap copper to bar.


----------



## popslab (Apr 17, 2022)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> I use a air hammer for some things but I hate sorting parts. I prefer to just pick off what I want and toss it in its place as I do.


Thanks


----------



## Zhazham (Apr 18, 2022)

If component legs are not worth saving, i have been using multitool like this
Luckily i already had it, before found this hobby.

Also, picking up the best parts first one by one with pliers and knife. Sometimes using hot air gun too.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 18, 2022)

justinhcase said:


> No worse than a furnace melting scrap copper to bar.


So much worse.

When you heat the board you end up with the phenolic resins off gassing. This is especially true on modern boards that were soldered with anything other than 63/37 solder.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 18, 2022)

snoman701 said:


> So much worse.
> 
> When you heat the board you end up with the phenolic resins off gassing. This is especially true on modern boards that were soldered with anything other than 63/37 solder.


I do not think the boards decompose to any real extent.
The system deliberately keeps most volatiles intact so they can be recovered by static separation and recycled.
That is one of the reasons why it is a more effective method than incineration as you are recovering a lot of what would have just been burnt.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 18, 2022)

The boards, some of the components, adhesives used here and there on the board...It is hard enough to remove components on a micro scale with a heat gun or a reflow soldering iron without getting the organic fumes. And by hard enough, I mean that I've done it A LOT, and still walk away feeling like I just poisoned myself when I don't have good exhaust. Exhaust and scrubbing on a system like that would be imperative.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 18, 2022)

snoman701 said:


> The boards, some of the components, adhesives used here and there on the board...It is hard enough to remove components on a micro scale with a heat gun or a reflow soldering iron without getting the organic fumes. And by hard enough, I mean that I've done it A LOT, and still walk away feeling like I just poisoned myself when I don't have good exhaust. Exhaust and scrubbing on a system like that would be imperative.


About six meters high and two around.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Apr 22, 2022)

As I have been scooping up tools to try I found these. They are VERY useful. The self adjustment helps keep you from adjusting for different sized components, the tip comes together square and sharpe. They have a strong grip. 

These are awesome for anyone interested in trying a pair.


----------

